# Jersey ideas



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey guys, I work for a cycling jersey company. 

A lot of our stuff is full custom right now (i.e. one of a kind, submitted by or specifically created for each customer) but I'm hoping to add some stock jerseys up on our web store that would be ready-made. I'm trying to get an idea of what people would be looking for as far as design, price, etc.

Which would you prefer, 
1. Simple jerseys with minimal logos and an interesting design, 
2. Your own team name, logo or other text added to the design, 
3. "Team kit" style with corporate logos, maybe your bike brand or something?

And what do you think a fair price for this would be? Would it be worth more to you if the jersey was 100% made in the US? 

Sorry if this is considered spam, PM or ignore me if you wish.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

simple, loose fit, like a tee, but with a half zip and a couple pockets. id buy one or two.


----------



## wheelerfreak (Jul 3, 2007)

cackalacky said:


> Which would you prefer,
> 1. Simple jerseys with minimal logos and an interesting design,
> I prefer a simple loose fit jersey with a nice design rather than logos. Just my opinion, but why should I pimp some companies logo?
> 
> ...


----------



## stumpbumper (Dec 3, 2010)

I don't always wear a backpack when MTBing so the one feature I'd like to see added to MTB jerseys is three pockets in the back, same as on road bike jerseys. That probably wouldn't work with an extremely loose, "baggy" fit but it should work on a fit between that and the tight fit of a roadie jersey. I really don't like paying to be a traveling advertising billboard for various companies so make mine with an interesting design in bright colors. "Made In USA" would make the jersey even more appealing to me but, unfortunately, price rules in today's economy. I would have no problem paying $60-75 for a jersey with the features I have described.

One other thing; I like 3/4-length sleeves for the protection, even during summer but that detail might not go over with the majority of MTBrs. Then again, it just might 

PS: What Cackalacky did not mention in his original post is each of the first 20 people who respond with great ideas as we have receives a free jersey.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

b-kul said:


> simple, loose fit, like a tee, but with a half zip and a couple pockets. id buy one or two.


+1:thumbsup: Love those jersey.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Moto style jerseys with raglan sleeves, but without the pajama prints are more my style. Royal Racing Stealth is my current favorite. I don't like zips (especially long ones that bunch up) and I don't use pouch pockets, since I use a hyd pack and have shorts with pockets.

This sounds like something for those who like T-shirt fit instead of moto jersey: https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=50359 short sleeve, simple, t-shirt fit, one zip pocket.

Or this cause it's still kind of chilly in parts of the US: https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=58429 (long sleeve, no pockets).


----------



## INeedGears! (Jul 29, 2010)

In my opinion the logo jerseys are for race day and then I only wear a specific kit. Otherwise I prefer a jersey that isn't tight, has non-zip pockets. My rides tend to be 50-50 with hydration so those pockets are nice to have and without the zipper I don't even notice them when riding with a pack. Keep them simple though


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

*Thanks, great info...*

Thanks for the info guys. For the most part right now we only offer standard club fit cycling styles (raglan and set-in sleeves) with rear pockets.

However, I do want to offer some sort of mtb specific jersey, mostly because I'm a mountain biker myself and that's what I like, as well. I've had some ideas floating around, and your comments are very helpful. We can make just about anything, it just takes a bit of time to work out the details.

As far as freebies, I can't offer that up, but can probably post a discount code when we get something produced and ready to order. I have no idea when that will be, hopefully sooner rather than later.


----------



## CheapWhine (Dec 16, 2005)

Here are a few more ideas to consider. I definitely like the pockets for small cameras, a gu pack or a pair of sleeves. I carry a pack but don't want to have take it off to access the camera and miss the moment. I hardly ever use the middle pocket because of the pack, so maybe it should be eliminated.

I like the longer zipper. I recently got a jersey with a full length zipper and I really like that feature. Easy on, easy off and quick cool down at the end of the ride without embarrassing everyone (well, mostly me) with my manly physique. This same physique suggests something on the looser side.

Colors and patterns are important. I am against having someone's logo all over me unless it is a product I really believe in (jerseys don't make the cut). I'm not on a team so team logos are out. I do ride in some groups, but having an identifying logo might cause problems anyway since this would draw attention and complaints. I have moved away from wild patterns in really bright colors but have not gone all the way to monochrome. Interesting patterns with good colors that reflect that I am neither 16 nor 76 years old would be good (no offense intended to those who are 16 or 76).

Finally, there are many times when it is a bit cool for a long sleeve jersey and too warm for a light jacket. It seems like having the body or maybe just the front in a wind blocking material while still having the arms and back covered by standard jersey materials would be a great solution that combines both a long sleeve jersey and a very light weight vest. With a zipper for ventilation when things warm up a bit this could be popular.

There is the price issue of course. Perhaps I am too frugal (cheap), but it can't be priced too high or I'm never going to try it. I suspect that most of your sales will be on the internet, so there is no way to know much about the fabric or fit so buyers will have to just take a chance. I am willing to take a chance, but a big risk just isn't worth it. I prefer things made in the US, but the 40% premium mentioned by some seems too high.

Good luck!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

cackalacky said:


> Hey guys, I work for a cycling jersey company.
> 
> A lot of our stuff is full custom right now (i.e. one of a kind, submitted by or specifically created for each customer) but I'm hoping to add some stock jerseys up on our web store that would be ready-made. I'm trying to get an idea of what people would be looking for as far as design, price, etc.
> 
> ...


I want merino with custom graphics


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Damn man, Merino is some premium stuff. What kind of fit and thickness are you talking about? I have some ones I found for $20 that are basically base layers that I really like. I'd imagine a jersey made of it would be close to $100 if not more.

I personally like to shop shirts that are [on sale for] $30 or less.


----------



## jasonball (Nov 9, 2010)

where can we go to look at your product now? website?


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

do you want suggestins for women's jerseys too,?


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

annamagpie said:


> do you want suggestins for women's jerseys too,?


Absolutely. We have women's specific sizes and sell quite a bit of them.


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

I'd like to see a half zippered design as well. I live in the desert and there are many times when I wish I had that extra ventilation. In terms of fit, it would be nice if it were a good medium between tight and loose fitting...not constrictive, but not loose and baggy either, ya feel me? And simple, interesting and unique designs are always desirable over logos, etc.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Varaxis said:


> Damn man, Merino is some premium stuff. What kind of fit and thickness are you talking about? I have some ones I found for $20 that are basically base layers that I really like. I'd imagine a jersey made of it would be close to $100 if not more.
> 
> I personally like to shop shirts that are [on sale for] $30 or less.


Mid weight, semi fitted. Low to mid priced merino jerseys are ~$100. Custom would be much more, especially since I would prefer knitted in designed.


----------



## Thelonius71 (Jul 23, 2007)

Full zip, race fit, 3 pockets, minimal graphics and logos


----------



## nanochef (Mar 9, 2011)

hey just thought i'd give my opinion as well, for the options listed i'd go with #1. my personal touch would be zip rear pockets as stated before with the 1/2 zipper and maybe the armpit mesh like on hockey jerseys? sorry if it sounds weird i'm fairly new to this stuff.


----------



## snowboy76 (Aug 10, 2009)

Like the t-shirt fit. Zippers are ok either way.

Less of: Logos and graphics that like race cars/bad acid trips.

More of: Solid color combinations or classic patterns (hounds-tooth/stripes).


----------



## max_29 (Oct 10, 2007)

+1 for wind blocking front.

also rear pockets, no logos, not too flashy colors, club fit, 1/2 or 3/4 zipper

what fabrics do you use for jerseys?


----------



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

Why does everyone want rear pockets!? Come on, were not flipping roadies here. I personally couldn't think of anything worse than wearing a baggy jersey with things flapping around in the pockets while i'm doing a technical downhill section. Put them in your bloody backpack, or if you don't use one in your short pockets. 
Jazzy colours and patterns are always good. keep it simple, no jips, no pockets, nothing to rub around. Just a simple, loose fitting jersey. End of.


----------



## max_29 (Oct 10, 2007)

The Grimmer said:


> Why does everyone want rear pockets!? Come on, were not flipping roadies here. I personally couldn't think of anything worse than wearing a baggy jersey with things flapping around in the pockets while i'm doing a technical downhill section. Put them in your bloody backpack, or if you don't use one in your short pockets.
> Jazzy colours and patterns are always good. keep it simple, no jips, no pockets, nothing to rub around. Just a simple, loose fitting jersey. End of.


you're right, baggy jersey and rear pockets are a not so good combination. you need to have more tighter (at least club) fit to not having flapping around 
for downhillers they are probably useless. but those going for xc/am rides, could find them quite useful. I use those pockets for jel flasks, phone, some other goodies.

Edit: Also, there's no such thing as too many pockets


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

The Grimmer said:


> Why does everyone want rear pockets!? Come on, were not flipping roadies here. I personally couldn't think of anything worse than wearing a baggy jersey with things flapping around in the pockets while i'm doing a technical downhill section. Put them in your bloody backpack, or if you don't use one in your short pockets.
> Jazzy colours and patterns are always good. keep it simple, no jips, no pockets, nothing to rub around. Just a simple, loose fitting jersey. End of.


Because I use the pockets, and the jersey is not baggy. Nothing worse than baggy flapping clothing when riding in the woods or at higher speeds


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

max_29 said:


> +1 for wind blocking front.
> 
> also rear pockets, no logos, not too flashy colors, club fit, 1/2 or 3/4 zipper
> 
> what fabrics do you use for jerseys?


We use a polyester micro-mesh fabric. The open weave of the fabric pulls moisture from your body but because the individual fibers do not absorb or retain it, water readily evaporates into the air. Most jersey companies use a similar fabric for their custom team programs. We're lucky in that our textile mill is just down the road from us which assures quick delivery when we order it.

The MTB specific stuff you see in REI or wherever may be more complex in construction with multiple layered fabrics or piping and is usually dyed instead of sublimated.


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

The Grimmer said:


> Why does everyone want rear pockets!? Come on, were not flipping roadies here. I personally couldn't think of anything worse than wearing a baggy jersey with things flapping around in the pockets while i'm doing a technical downhill section. Put them in your bloody backpack, or if you don't use one in your short pockets.
> Jazzy colours and patterns are always good. keep it simple, no jips, no pockets, nothing to rub around. Just a simple, loose fitting jersey. End of.


When I'm out on the singlespeed, I don't bring a pack. No pockets in my shorts to speak of either. I'm not the only one out without a pack,so we would like pockets please.


----------



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

singlespeed.. says it all.
I agree Shiggy, they shouldn't be super baggy, but i'd rather it be nice and loose fitting than tight in any places at all. If it's loose it's cooler (temperature wise) and it doesn't get as sweaty or rub anywhere.
Well bloody wear some shorts with pockets in, putting them in your jersey is a stupid idea that's for roadies and endurance racers that wear lycra.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

The Grimmer said:


> singlespeed.. says it all.
> I agree Shiggy, they shouldn't be super baggy, but i'd rather it be nice and loose fitting than tight in any places at all. If it's loose it's cooler (temperature wise) and it doesn't get as sweaty or rub anywhere.
> Well bloody wear some shorts with pockets in, putting them in your jersey is a stupid idea that's for roadies and endurance racers that wear lycra.


Nobody wears Lycra jerseys.

A semi-fitted jersey of the proper material is cool, more comfortable and does not bind or chafe than loose/baggy, especially if you wear a pack.

I am also much less likely to crash on something in my jersey pocket (keys or tools) than something in a short pocket.


----------



## max_29 (Oct 10, 2007)

The Grimmer said:


> singlespeed.. says it all.
> If it's loose it's cooler (temperature wise) and it doesn't get as sweaty or rub anywhere.
> Well bloody wear some shorts with pockets in, putting them in your jersey is a stupid idea that's for roadies and endurance racers that wear lycra.


quite the opposite, the closer a fabric stays to your skin, the better it wicks a moisture away and keeps you cooler. If you have a jersey that rubs, that's most likely because of a bad design or low quality fabric or both. Could be also a bad fit.

Quality of fabric is very important, if it dos not "breathe" properly, you'll be boiling in it regardless if it's tight fit or loose fit, pockets or no pockets  and on a colder day, first you'll be boiling, next thing you'll be freezing to death.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

All depends on the materials that you are offering. Like Shiggy said, I would pay more for a merino jersey but then again I find it hard to purchase multiple jerseys at $50+ each. Graphics are always nice but pimping someone's logo ain't always cool (aside from maybe a favorite beer or sports team).

Suggestions:
1. Affordable jerseys, nothing fancy, basic colors and simple designs, semi-loose fit but not uber tight like the full road cycling jerseys. these would be 1/2 to 3/4 zip, with pockets in the back. Price: anywhere from $30 to $50 a piece
2. Higher end "premium" jerseys that offer more colors, designs, pockets, better materials (full moisture wicking) and stuff like that... Price: Anywhere from $50 to $70 a piece
3. Ultra High End jerseys that offer top of the line materials, logos, different fit options, pockets, and other such items. Price: Anywhere from $70 to $130 (maybe add some customization to this one for team kits and what not).

Really, as I am just getting into biking I find myself going to Target, Walmart, Kohl's, etc to find the moisture wicking exercise clothing to use a my "jersey." I don't care about the color as long as it keeps me pretty cool and doesn't look god-awful. I do want some cycling specific jerseys though, and have been looking for cheap jerseys. I would love something like that is offered by Twin Six, or eCycle they offer great looking, unique jerseys that are not "logo oriented" but at semi-decent pricing.

If you want to get into the more "retail" end of jerseys, you will need to understand that it is highly personal and competitive. Offer something that the other guys aren't (i.e. multi-color, no design, two pocket, "race-style" jersey for $30 or less) and then build from there. I can tell you right now, I would rather spend the money on multiple cheap, less technologically advanced jerseys then coughing up $60+ for one jersey that looks good but will only be seen once or twice a week because it HAS to be washed.


----------



## SKPhoto816 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'd like jerseys to have the three pockets on the back like my road ones do. That being said I dig a bit baggier fit that lets wind flow and a quarter zip at the neck. It'd be nice in Merino and american made but some synthetics are decent too. As for design, I'm not a big fan of corporate advertising unless it's a humorous throwback to a fictitious team, stuff like this:

https://www.feistees.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/rdrcg.jpg


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

How about jerseys in actual men's sizes? Not all of us bikers have your typical lanky racer builds. I've seen XXL jerseys that look like they're made for a freaking 10 year old. A riding buddy of mine is 6'3 and can throw around tree trunks. He's not fat, just solid mass. I don't think I've ever seen him ride in anything other than a regular T-Shirt because no bike-specific clothing fits him. Me, I ride in big ass downhill MTB jerseys. I don't wear XXL in any of my clothing except bike clothing. It's almost personally insulting that I have to go XXL to get anything that fits. =/

Sorry for the rant, I just needed to get that off my chest.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

First, get the cut right, then work on the details such as tapering, collars, sleeve and waist hems, which zipper to choose, fabrics, then find ways to get more panels in for premium jerseys. Fit, comfort, and appearance first and foremost. It has to look and feel good just blank. Once that's down, just work on colorway blanks, IMO. Then people can fill them with their own graphics if they want.

I like my collars and hems a bit thick. 15mm or so and I don't like them cinched with elastic. I like a fitted/lightly loose hanging fit, that will stretch if needed. Elastic is a crutch for poor fit or one-size-fits-all type stuff. I like my collars as tall as 25mm (sides and back), but like the front of the collar tapered down to about 10-15mm. If you put a zipper on it, make sure it's a low profile one that's feels supple as opposed to thick and stiff.

You can fit panels on the sides and on the sleeves easily. Those should allow for more color options. Just make sure you sew them well, with no stitching visible on the outside and it's flat on the inside. The only stitching I find acceptable on a jersey is on the hems, collar, and around the zipper. Everywhere else should be "folded in" and done inside. I like the cut of my shirts to be tapered to hug body contours (small, athletic build size).

I like matte fabrics vs ones with sheen (ie. rayon). There's all sorts of fabrics you can use beyond Coolmax and other branded polyester. Merino wool is an amazing (but expensive) wonder fabric. I'm not so much for bamboo or recycled plastic types. Fit a few stretch panels in or mix some stretch material in with the primary fabric, if you're making it close fit. You can do a few different weights as well. Lighter, less dense weaves, or heavy weight dense weaves. Maybe try noting UV block rates on lighter warm-weather weaves. I think Polartec makes quite a few good summer fabrics now.

I don't like the pockets on the back since they're a sore sight, things fit too loosely in them, and they tend to get holes on the bottom. I'd like more of a performance jersey that's more multi-sport, something that can be used for more than just cycling. To me, pockets in the back are the equivalent to a fanny pack with the pack swung around to the back, except not nearly as secure. What do people stuff in them? Do you stuff bananas [peels] and trash/wrappers from energy gels/bars in them? Why not get a saddle bag or hydration pack?

For colors, is it possible to mimic color combos already popular? You can do yellow/blk (just don't call it Livestrong) and find copy other existing team colors (including non-cycling ones). With more panels, you can fit more colors. You can also do patterns, like stripes or checkered diamonds/squares.

Once you get that down, show some examples of what you can put on the jerseys. I bet you'd be selling like hotcakes if you had a jersey that says, "F*ck your 29er!" (Though, I'm sure there will be a lot of people who don't find this joke funny)


----------

